# Do you find Steve Buscemi attractive?



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

He has a nice face and a nice voice, I think. Definitely not ugly. I really like him.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

He looks like he could be Bill Gates in an alternate reality. In that reality, good old Bill had kind of a rough childhood and a bad dentist and he's come out looking a little haggard.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

nice eye color


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

"Every one of his teeth looks like it's in business for itself."

Nah, but seriously, I kind of like his looks. His eyes and hair, and his voice. Not a bad looking guy.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I was crushin' on him big time in Ghost World. He looked great in Reservoir Dogs too.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Why would I?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've never found him attractive.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

I would let him **** me so hard.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

He's certainly not ugly but I don't find him attractive. He's cool nevertheless.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

whoever voted anything but very much is obviously wrong


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

steve doesnt need your pity


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I like his voice and he seems like a sweet guy. That overrides and/or compliments his looks. Charlie Sheen has really let go of himself. That type of cosmetic self neglect is far more unattractive to me, along with an obnoxious self image.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Buscemi used to be an NYPD fireman before getting into acting. He showed up to ground zero the day after 9/11, rejoined his old engine crew and helped with the clean up. Refusing to give interviews or be given exposure for the help he did.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Average Joe


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Physically I consider him "normal ugly", like if I were to see him on the street I wouldn't give him a second thought. But he's also the type of guy that can be incredibly attractive due to his personality. I've seen his interviews and I like him.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

If you're talking exclusively about his appearance, then no, I doubt many people would seriously find him attractive.

But if you're talking about other factors such as personality and talent (and oh boy, he's got it there), then it's not that strange of a question. Seems like a good guy and a talented actor. I actually kinda like him (in a platonic way).

But even when focusing solely on the way he looks, he's certainly not someone I'd consider good looking but at the same time I don't think he looks that bad. He looks pretty normal to me, though he has a few "unfortunate" features on his face, but overall, he doesn't strike me as a particularly ugly or strange looking guy.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

He's not attractive but he's not ugly either.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

he's a bit weird looking


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

feels said:


> I was crushin' on him big time in Ghost World.


Same here!

Definitely a case where personality overrides looks!


----------



## klavak91 (Oct 13, 2015)

He's funny as hell, and I love his acting, but no, he's not my type visually *barf*


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I probably wouldn't kick him out of bed.


----------

